# Green Chicken



## huaban (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am going to introduce my green chicken - Luigi. He is a male Eclectus Parrot and 14 weeks old now. He is still on baby formula 3 feeding a day plus soft food. His upper beak will turn orangish when he hits 24 months old or so. 
Eclectus Parrot is a special species in the parrot family. Their daily diets require a lot of veggies, fruits, nuts, and sprouts instead of pellets or seeds. Its kinda similar with tortoises. High fiber and low fat are the best!
Hope you guys like him!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2021)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 16, 2021)

huaban said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going to introduce my green chicken - Luigi. He is a male Eclectus Parrot and 14 weeks old now. He is still on baby formula 3 feeding a day plus soft food. His upper beak will turn orangish when he hits 24 months old or so.
> Eclectus Parrot is a special species in the parrot family. Their daily diets require a lot of veggies, fruits, nuts, and sprouts instead of pellets or seeds. Its kinda similar with tortoises. High fiber and low fat are the best!
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 17, 2021)

So often, males and females of a bird species look very similar. For instance, it's impossible to tell the sex of my Senegal parrots by looking. The only way to know is by DNA testing.



Then there are the birds that look somewhat different. Generally the male is brighter in color, and may even have 'decorations' on him that are designed to be attractive to the females.

Then there are Eclectus. Luigi is male, and a gorgeous green. This is a female...


----------

